# Peeves is 7 today



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

My big boy is seven years old today! He was just out romping in the yard with Lily and Javelin and put some pretty good moves on them. He is still a pretty spry guy for an older gentleman!

This picture is from one day when we were all at Yale over the summer. I will try to get a bdy pic of the big guy later.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Happy birthday!! Hes a good lookin guy! GSD's are starting to grow on me


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Happy birthday Peeves. Does he dispense wisdom to the youngins'?

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Michelle a good GSD from the right lines is a great dog. Rick I am not sure what pearls of wisdom he may have dispensed to Javelin, but I suspect they all have to do with reminding the baby dog that Lily is the one in charge. 

Peeves continually amazes me with fabulous impulse control in some very testing circumstances. He can be reactive when he sees dogs he doesn't know, but then can be the model of decorum on the ferry with little kids running around. He doesn't like loud noises, but will tolerate poodles jumping all over him. Javelin uses him as a chew toy. He is my chickens' guardian angel, having alerted us to cats in the yard any number of times. He and the spoos are all rock stars at our vet's office too.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Sir Peeves! I am looking forward to a few more pictures of the birthday boy. Your love and high regard for him shine through in your posts about Peeves and I must say, it makes me love GSDs even more and I think of you and your boy whenever I see one now!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Peeves ! He's a very good looking dog, he looks like a young boy !


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lucky seven! happy birthday, peeves! :birthday: resent: :rockon:


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Awwww, great! Happy 7th Birthday Peeves!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HEY PEEVES!!!!!!  Hope you have a great B-day ...............you deserve extra goodies for all the hard work in protecting those hens too!!!LOL!
Maybe Lily and Javelin will let you have their treats to show their appreciation of having you for a brother!!!...............


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Peeves! You are handsome and kind and I love that about you. Hope everyone, including Lily, is sweet to you on your special day.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday Peeves I think you look super.
Gracie


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PEEVES! Love seeing you on PF with all the curly haired dogs. You always have great stories! Hope you get an extra treat tonight for your special day. 

From a fellow pseudo spoo, Rex


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday Beautiful Boy!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

StormeeK aren't these breeds just a great temperament combination? Rex is very handsome.

I have been trying to get Peeves to pose for a birthday portrait but he seems to have developed Lily's view of camera that they are soul stealing demonic devices. I will recruit BF to bribe him later. We are having nice steaks, twice baked potatoes and asparagus. Peeves loves asparagus and steak. After dinner there will be Peeves' treats to use to get a portrait pic.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Happy birthday big boy


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

happy birthday, Peeves. What a handsome looking guy you are  and healthy looking too.

pr


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are real birthday pics. It is amazing what a couple of bites of steak and some asparagus will get him to do. I tried taking a couple of portrait pictures earlier in the afternoon out in the yard and he just walked away when he saw me take my phone out and point it towards him, but now he's totally fine with it! He's been grey on his muzzle since he was three, but all together he's in great shape and he has soulful eyes almost as good as a poodle!

BF often goes to watch TV upstairs in the small hours of the morning if he wakes up before me. He uses the bed in the guest room and Peeves has always loved going up and climbing into bed to get belly rubs. This week I've gotten up and let the boys out for potty stops at about 6:30. Now they both go up and all the men hang together while Lily and I sleep in downstairs. Javelin is definitely Peeves' shadow these days.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

He's beautiful


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

He is sooo handsome!! Happy birthday gorgeous boy.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Happy birthday big guy!!!! You are looking great! Soooo handsome


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Peeves... Sorry I am late.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

We missed your birthday!:ahhhhh: Well Happy Birthday :horn:arty:resent: from the recently turned 7 as well,The Charming Chelo!

Martha et al


----------

